# Bowers hourly pay?



## Ediron (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone know the hourly pay for Bowers in LA County as a EMT


----------



## exodus (May 30, 2011)

I"ve heard 20+ from the grapevine. I'm not sure though.'


Edit: I lied... That's for medics, Not sure about EMT's.


----------



## HotelCo (May 30, 2011)

Ediron said:


> Does anyone know the hourly pay for Bowers in LA County as a EMT



Why not ask Bowers?


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 4, 2011)

is bowers an ambo service? if so i have been hearing california emt's working for ambo's start from about 10 to 12 $ per hr 
woooo..hooo! bank


----------



## EXPERTrookie209 (Jun 6, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> is bowers an ambo service? if so i have been hearing california emt's working for ambo's start from about 10 to 12 $ per hr
> woooo..hooo! bank



You can blame the multitude of companies coupled with the EMT mills cranking out thousands of EMTs a year. It's pathetic, really...

OP, to answer your Q, I believe its somewhere around the $9.50-10.00/hr range. This was a few years ago though, so may be more now.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 6, 2011)

No matter where in SoCal the rate shall be between $8-10/hr. for an EMT.


----------



## 4x4kayak2112 (Jun 7, 2011)

whew 20 bucks!!!!! i was fixen to start checking expedia


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jun 21, 2011)

its between 10-12$ depending on what type of shift you work for bowers.


----------



## IrightI (Jun 21, 2011)

Not enough.

And from past experiences, you will want to keep a log of your hours worked up to the minute.  The paychecks are known to have errors.  It was so bad that guys from my station refused to take calls, until a check was cut and sent from HR which covered the missed OT hours.  Each of them was expecting a 400-500 dollar check.  They reported the errors on each paycheck, but it took 6 months for them to recieve there checks. (Bowers is strictly an IFT company, so no one was refusing a 911 call....before anyone wants to point that out.)

Just my two copper pennies.


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Jun 21, 2011)

IrightI said:


> Not enough.
> 
> And from past experiences, you will want to keep a log of your hours worked up to the minute.  The paychecks are known to have errors.  It was so bad that guys from my station refused to take calls, until a check was cut and sent from HR which covered the missed OT hours.  Each of them was expecting a 400-500 dollar check.  They reported the errors on each paycheck, but it took 6 months for them to recieve there checks. (Bowers is strictly an IFT company, so no one was refusing a 911 call....before anyone wants to point that out.)
> 
> Just my two copper pennies.



Yea I dont know when you worked with them but lately I havent had any errors on mine....and they get some 911(vernon) and stemi/nicu code 3 responses with the contracted hospitals. Did you work with them while they were owned by pacific or before?


----------



## daveathlon (Jul 5, 2011)

Been reading a lot of stories from this forum of checks being messed up..


----------



## blastereosloud (Jul 6, 2012)

I've worked for Bowers since November of last year and YES, you need to absolutely keep a daily shift log of your SOS/EOS and missed meals. They mess up on timecards A LOT.:glare:


----------

